#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  Прекрасная зеленая

## Юндрун Топден

http://www.kinopoisk.ru/level/1/film/55035/
Добрый, весьма буддийский фильм. Без капли негатива. Сильно запал в душу, рекомндую!

----------

Akaguma (23.03.2011), Ann Ginger (23.03.2011), Joy (24.03.2011), Артем Тараненко (23.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (23.03.2011)

----------


## Akaguma

Что могу сказать. Идея хорошая, реализация ужасная  :Smilie:

----------

Александр Кеосаян (02.07.2012)

----------


## Юндрун Топден

> Что могу сказать. Идея хорошая, реализация ужасная


А по моему такое наивное изложение сделано специально чтобы подчеркнуть зацикленность людей на "нормах приличия". :Smilie:

----------


## Akaguma

> А по моему такое наивное изложение сделано специально чтобы подчеркнуть зацикленность людей на "нормах приличия".


Возможно. Так сказать, антитеза "Бойцовского клуба", хотя и о том же.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

замечательное кино, спасибо

----------


## Ann Ginger

> http://www.kinopoisk.ru/level/1/film/55035/
> Добрый, весьма буддийский фильм. Без капли негатива. Сильно запал в душу, рекомндую!


Вчера посмотрела - отличный фильм!

----------


## Фло

А мы всей семьёй посмотрели, редко найдёшь фильм, когда не надо думать смотреть вместе или подождать, когда заснет.

----------

